# I found a White Thunder today...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A W/T McLaren at Star Hobby, in Annapolis Maryland...
Star Hobby has a lot of new cars in...
I think that I need more money...  
Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool...I hope AW takes off....the more cars they move...the more they will make...and since Tom checks in here once and a while...the more chance we have to influence what bodies get produced...

IMHO...he really needs to get into some late model performance cars...as well as the classics...

The new mustang...the new challenger...the new vette...and the new camero...maybe even a few more rice burners...

And I'd love to see some remakes of the classic lemans cars and some of the modern trans am runners as well..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just found a white thunder avanti today. Interested in trading Scott? I'll throw in a Dash Henry "J" car too (black, white, blue or purple, all with the engines out the hood, I have the red with the smooth top too)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hmmm...*



sethndaddy said:


> I just found a white thunder avanti today. Interested in trading Scott? I'll throw in a Dash Henry "J" car too (black, white, blue or purple, all with the engines out the hood, I have the red with the smooth top too)


I'll talk to you after Christmas about it...
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Scott, pm sent


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm jealous. Got 4 inners and no white thunders.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

22tall said:


> I'm jealous. Got 4 inners and no white thunders.


Out of all the inners or master cases I bought back when the pullbacks and first rounds came out, I only picked up three WTs. Couldn't believe it.  rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Had zero luck with the pullbacks. Got a master of each and no whites at all. With slots I have averaged 50% when getting sealed inners. When you consider that every car has a white version I was at least hoping for one.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Is it just me or does it seem like very few people are getting white thunders? But a lot of dealers are selling them on fleabay. Does that mean the dealers are opening up the cases to pull the white thunders? If that is so - who is selling SEALED boxes of the AutoWorld sets? And does this seem like a fair practice to pull the white thunders? 
I used to collect them, but they've gotten out of my price range at this point. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Motorcitytoyz sells sealed cases. way back around release 3 and 4 I ordered from him and DID get white thunders. 
When I asked Rob from Budshocars at a show if he would sell me a sealed master he said "why, so you can get the white thunders?" needless to say, I haven't and will not buy anything from him again.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is how we sell the AW slot cars - 
All individually purchased cars are the regular cars as pictured. If we get any White Thunders, we sell them in the complete sets. Of the complete sets that we have in stock at least half of them come with a White Thunder.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I ordered all my first release AutoWorld cars. X-tractions & T-jets = 24 total. The seller asked if I wanted them sealed or opened. I told them I wanted mine sealed. I like that chance of getting a white thunder. I don't sell my white thunders, I keep them for my collection.
When I got my box there was one box inside with a mixture of Tjets & X-tractions in it, then packed around the box (between the shipping box & the interior box) were more blister packs packed in with styrofoam peanuts. So I obviously didn't get sealed boxes.
So this new pricing structure Tom has seems it's got his dealers pulling the white thunders & selling them separate to make up the cost of what isn't selling. 
Does anyone know of anyone selling sealed boxes? Because next time I'll have to go somewhere else. That's part of the fun of getting the sealed boxes. You don't know what you'll get, but there's usually a good chance of getting a white thunder. 
--fordcowboy
disappointed in Missouri


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello FC-

I’ve bought all of my JL slots (save a couple of cases) from Die-Cast Warehouse-

I know it’s the luck of the draw, because every case was sealed when I bought them, but I got at least one white in every case.

Mark is an honest and very fair priced seller, and he’s a distributor- if I’m not mistaken…

I’d say give him a shout and your sealed-case worries should be over-




sethndaddy said:


> When I asked Rob from Budshocars at a show if he would sell me a sealed master he said "why, so you can get the white thunders?" needless to say, I haven't and will not buy anything from him again.


Sn’D, I’m glad you spoke out about Buds-

I know of a few people who’ve had a bad turn with him as well.
Myself—I’ve had three bad experiences with him and his lot, and have finished buying from them for good. (I think I was more than fair giving him 3 tries-)

I was afraid to speak out here, because I thought most would figure I was just complaining to complain, or because of my TL/sellers rant, some had “branded” me.

I know a lot here have had great dealings with Bud & Co, but it was good to hear that someone else had issues as I’d had with them- and they spoke out about it…



Cheers..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have dealt with Rob on many occasions and kicked him lots of money, and this wasn't the first time he screwed with me, but the last. A shame, because I like blowing money none stop on slotcars, LMAO.
I think he would sell his mother if the price was right and you threw in a pack of ciggy butts.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I strolled into my local mom & pop hobby store this eve to pick up a set of ajs double-flanged hubs I have wanted to try. Down in the bottom of the glass case are almost a dozen Xtrac and tjet500 cars. Some were bowtie, some MoNo, couple of chargers, (silv & the general, both clean & dirty) all priced at 15.99. Not bad for a mom & pop, yeah?
I poked around in the cars and found this one, flipped on its side and obscured by the others. (It would have been easy to hide it if it were intentional.) It was also 15.99 and found in the wild! :thumbsup: Support your mom & pop stores when you can, as it can really pay off!  I am sure that I would have paid more than the 3.05 for the hubs if I went on-line for them alone, yeah?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cool beans joe joe, I found a white the other day at the local hobby store and traded it with Noddaz (scott) from the board here for the white he found. I always have to spend at least a few dollars to keep them in business (they offered me to buy the business and building from them a few times now, I am holding out for my own joint).


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> I strolled into my local mom & pop hobby store this eve to pick up a set of ajs double-flanged hubs I have wanted to try. Down in the bottom of the glass case are almost a dozen Xtrac and tjet500 cars. Some were bowtie, some MoNo, couple of chargers, (silv & the general, both clean & dirty) all priced at 15.99. Not bad for a mom & pop, yeah?
> I poked around in the cars and found this one, flipped on its side and obscured by the others. (It would have been easy to hide it if it were intentional.) It was also 15.99 and found in the wild! :thumbsup: Support your mom & pop stores when you can, as it can really pay off!  I am sure that I would have paid more than the 3.05 for the hubs if I went on-line for them alone, yeah?


woot!.....AWESOME!

btw....Yeah...I buy a few cars locally too...they are usually listed at 19.99...

He wont go broke if I dont buy a car...but I do what I can...

And I did get that killer deal on the box of G-plus stuff....so it paid off... :thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Let me try and explain this.. I hope it helps...
A Sealed Master case has 48 cars either Xtraction or Thunderjet500..then there were Master cases of Jewel cases or Clam packs..with 4 inner cases of 12 cars, in 2 out of the 4 there is suppose to be one White Lightning..So if you buy a Master case you should get 2 White lightnings. 
Buying inner cases of 12 slot cars doesn't promise you a White Lightning, but you do have a chance of getting one.. 
When buying sets of 6 slot cars your chance is 0.. 

If anyone would like a Sealed Master Case we will sell it to them..

http://www.slots-n-stuff.com


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

So statistically speaking if you get 1 sealed inner out of a master case your chances of getting a white are 50%. Should have had two but had none. They were sealed and not tampered with so I consider it just bad luck. I always felt lucky with the number I was getting before.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Fordcowboy,

I sell Factory Sealed Master Cases (48 cars) or Factory Sealed Inner case of 12 cars.
I perfer to sell the cases sealed as it is less work than breaking them down into 6 car sets and the WL mess up me making complete sets.

The WL's are much harder to get now due to lower production. With just 2200 of each car in the Clam case and 1100 per car in the Jewel case. This is why most dealers break open the cases to make some money. 

I have over 1200 WL's (pull-back and slot cars) in my personal collection. Rich McMahon did a four page article on the White Lightnings/Thunders in Toy Cars and Models Mag back a year ago and I received more calls from guys wanting to sell their WL to me. 

Since AW has lowered production, I have been unable to complete my WL slot car collection so If I find one as I am opening boxes for singles, I have listed them on Ebay.


----------

